# Toddlebike Trial Project



## Shaun (15 May 2012)

*




*

*WANTED - Toddlers aged 18-24 months to take part in a Toddlebike Trial Project* to get in the saddle this summer to celebrate 2012 and the Summer of Cycling and the launch of the new ‘Smooth Ride’ version Toddlebike.

Toddlebike are looking for 100 active, independent, walking toddlers from across the UK to take the first step towards independent riding by taking a Toddlebike home for around 3 months and sharing their experience.

Participation is Free of Charge with an £18 deposit refundable at the end of the Trial.

For more information and to register your toddler test rider please Email: johockley@toddlebike.co.uk - further information can also be found at http://www.toddlebike.co.uk/ and http://www.facebook.com/toddlebike


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2012)

Only just spotted this. I got a Toddlebike for my nephew Max to 'review' for Velo Vision, and it is fab. He was 19 months when he got it, and he took to it within a couple of days, and was pretty soon racing it up and down! It's cheap and durable (one of the wheels developed a crack, but they replaced the whole bike without a quibble, and said it was due to a faulty batch) and very light and tiny, so it's dead easy to carry around when the toddler gets tired.

Max has the original with treaded wheels, he calls it his tractor. I see the new version has road tyres!


----------



## rusky (30 Jun 2012)

They are great aren't they!

Max loves his, he's also got the MTB wheels rather than the road version!


----------



## Arch (30 Jun 2012)

Are all boys called Max required to have one?


----------



## Andrew_Culture (17 Jul 2012)

Wa-hoo! Won't be long until I can get one for my wee one!


----------



## Bigbud (19 Mar 2013)

12 months to go ! She's not even rolling yet xD


----------



## Andrew_Culture (23 Mar 2013)

My 18 month old daughter loves her toddle bike, and when she starts sitting on it the right way round I'm sure she'll love it even more!


----------



## rgarteteach (25 Sep 2014)

great,My 18 month old daughter loves her toddle bike, and when she starts sitting on it the right way round I'm sure she'll love it even more!


----------

